
Don't Panic! transfer.sh will live on! - app4soft
https://twitter.com/storjproject/status/1060602489009893377
======
app4soft
Details:[0]

> _Don’t Panic! transfer.sh will live on!_

> _After running and supporting transfer.sh for 4 years on my own, I’m happy
> to announce we are partnering with Storj Labs to keep the project going.
> From day one, the transfer.sh code has been open source. Storj has a
> commitment to open source sustainability and reached out to help us find a
> way to keep our project alive. Stay tuned for updates on the partnership
> with Storj, but for now, please continue to enjoy the service!_

> _Blue skies, Remco Verhoef_

Full story[1,2]

[0]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20181112142220/https://transfer.s...](http://web.archive.org/web/20181112142220/https://transfer.sh/)

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/9shdl5/transfe...](https://old.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/9shdl5/transfersh_will_shutdown_30th_of_november_2018/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331139)

